# Literally all things Skyrim



## Spiffy_The_Cat (Jul 17, 2014)

Any PC or Console Skyrim gamers here on FAF? This thread is for anything Skyrim, from music to funny stories.

This should get you in the mood!

[video=youtube_share;UW7EnixZVNI]http://youtu.be/UW7EnixZVNI[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 17, 2014)

Hah! i just started my secound playthrough of the game with a rediculous amount of mods. I geus i could recommend some khajiit mods i've gotten that proved amazing....

digitegrade khajiits
coverkhajiits
khajiit guild
vashira

there a bunch of other khajiit follower mods in the steam workshop that you cant find anywhere else.

also...

sabre gear backpack
armored sabrecat/wolf/deer mount


----------



## Spiffy_The_Cat (Jul 17, 2014)

Dang, wish my PC wasn't such crap so I could seriously mod my adventures in Tamriel. I can't afford a better one for a while. 
Here's a funny story, one night I logged on to the most completed and highest leveled character I had ever made to find that my little brother had cracked the code to my PC and deleted the game. Oh how we laughed and laughed... Except I wasn't laughing. He awoke the next morning to find his room covered in little generic Dovahkiin cutouts. Oh how we laughed, and laughed. The funny part is that I stayed up all night cutting them out and gluing them to his walls. The things one does for revenge.

That got REALLY off topic.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm currently a virgin when it comes to using mods, but it's something I'm planning on doing soon. Nothing too game-distorting for the first playthrough, though.

The swearing mudcrabs looks like it will be my first, though. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLkuLchyfqk


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Ok im just going to leave this vid here....you can thank me later


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CArejI2nZLg


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 17, 2014)

Dug up the original 40-page Skyrim thread, and realised the game is almost 3 years old now. I'll probably go back to playing it again later on, since I never did finish off the DLC storylines. And by then there'll be new mods and maybe I'll have to start _another_ new character and...


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 17, 2014)

For Ulfric--Freedom for all the peoples of Skyrim!  Down with the Thalmor!


Oh sorry, I listened to the video first and got a little excited.


----------



## TinyTeaDrinker (Jul 17, 2014)

Omg I love Skyrim, had it years now. I play it on Xbox, have posters and books of Skyrim. Desperately wanted ESO put no way can I pay monthly >3<
I was a level 82 Breton but something happened to my account and had to start all over again so I think I'm something like level 20-30 Khajiit.
I even gave my character a back story that you can read here: http://tinyteadrinker.deviantart.com/journal/Skyrim-Roleplay-Wanted-412799507

Very big fan... >w<


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 17, 2014)

Haven't played Skyrim in a while, there are plenty of amazing mod packs though, can't remember the name but there is one for alchemy that makes ingredients more useful and abundant. A must have is a high res texture pack xD I may have to do another khajit playthrough now. I will list some good mods that I find, my comp is a beast though...




TinyTeaDrinker said:


> Omg I love Skyrim, had it years now. I play it on Xbox, have posters and books of Skyrim. Desperately wanted ESO put no way can I pay monthly >3<



Don't feel bad about ESO, I played the beta and they have had nothing but issues with their whole megaserver idea. They were not expecting as many people to play as are playing. PVP was a glitchy, lag fest nightmare.


----------



## Spiffy_The_Cat (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't have ESO myself, but I've heard lots of controversy about the game and the online experience.
You know, sometimes I go online and find so much love for Skyrim and the Elder Scroll series in general that I wonder why we don't all rally under a common flag. 
UNITED WE COULD RULE THE INTERNET! I say we here at FAF should start the rebellion against mainstream media fandoms. We certainly have the people to do so, artists, musicians, gamers, etc. I think we should spread the word around, gathering supporters until our forces are powerful enough even to take on the monstrous Doctor Who fandom itself, and then we make ourselves known to the world! Yes my friends I have a dream! A dream that Skyrim lovers will not cower in the darkest depths of YouTube, instead rising above the iron curtain of despair plaguing this Earth that is the perception, or should I say DECEPTION of normalcy! 

I just wrote a speech containing so many quotes to U.S history that when I was writing it I didn't even notice.

Here's some stuff we'll need:
A flag
An anthem (Probably some Dovahkiin remix, I found some that might work)
Other random shit

Ugh, I didn't sleep for the past four nights. That might answer some questions you have.

[video=youtube_share;zcCvKbpSVR4]http://youtu.be/zcCvKbpSVR4[/video]


----------



## Julum (Jul 17, 2014)

I currently play Skyrim on the PS3, but I'm modding the hell out of it when I get my gaming PC parts. Is anybody else excited about the progress of that "Skywind" mod? I think it looks awesome. Here's a video:

[video=youtube;PoETrlXkhfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoETrlXkhfs&amp;list=UUeksadTVOIXnjKWVM7b2a5A[/video]


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

yeah we did that back in the 90s, let the bronies have they're moment of hate. We will return, we just can't be a furfag on the day we do.


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 17, 2014)

FEAST UPON ZE EPICNESS! ( showing off some of my HD mods n stuf ;P )


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 17, 2014)

Take note, everything is funnier with the wilhelm scream mod. It's worth it.


----------



## TinyTeaDrinker (Jul 17, 2014)

AdumbrationKitsune said:


> Haven't played Skyrim in a while, there are plenty of amazing mod packs though, can't remember the name but there is one for alchemy that makes ingredients more useful and abundant. A must have is a high res texture pack xD I may have to do another khajit playthrough now. I will list some good mods that I find, my comp is a beast though...
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad about ESO, I played the beta and they have had nothing but issues with their whole megaserver idea. They were not expecting as many people to play as are playing. PVP was a glitchy, lag fest nightmare.



I guess that's a relief, thanks ^^


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 17, 2014)

Took this screenshot weeks before the meme hit. I'm still proud of it.


----------



## Phuseos (Jul 21, 2014)

Damn, looking good! What graphics pack are you using?

Edit: this was supposed to be a reply to Pantheros. I dun' goofed.


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 21, 2014)

mainly for graphics i'm using: 

ultimate HD fire effects
skyrim HD 2k textures
get snowy
4k snow textures 
quality snowflakes
wet and cold
real ice
enhanced blood textures
AOF detailed mountains
cover khajiits
quality wolrd map
natural eyes
lush trees and grass (however it doesnt do its job correctly)
mushroom retexture pack
book of silence weapons and armor

Enjoy!


----------



## Phuseos (Jul 21, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> mainly for graphics i'm using:
> 
> ultimate HD fire effects
> skyrim HD 2k textures
> ...



Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 21, 2014)

Well... favorite shout? anybody?



For me, it's the beast form.





Spiffy_The_Cat said:


> [video=youtube_share;UW7EnixZVNI]http://youtu.be/UW7EnixZVNI[/video]


Eeepppiicc...


----------



## Spiffy_The_Cat (Jul 21, 2014)

My favorite shout has got to be the most iconic, (Unrelenting force) just because I've used it to do some weird stuff. That mostly involves a lot of this:

[video=youtube_share;OKCPSMfsqeg]http://youtu.be/OKCPSMfsqeg[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 21, 2014)

Phuseos said:


> Thanks man, much appreciated!



ahh damnit, sorry dude but i forgot to mention some realy esential ones

bellyaches animal and creature retexture mod (reeeeealy good)
enchanced night skyrim
immersive skyrim thunder
+
unnoficial skyrim patch will help the game stabilise and not chug even with a ton of mods


----------



## Fernin (Jul 21, 2014)

Mods I'm using? Eh.... ALOT. Some not exactly G rated... Anyways, here' enjoy some old, vanilla Skyrim screenshots.


































EDIT: Here's a rough list via MM of my current mods and plug ins. It's woefully incomplete thanks to the number of mods not tracked by it as well as hand installed textures, plugins and such, but it gives a rough idea.


----------



## Phuseos (Jul 21, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> ahh damnit, sorry dude but i forgot to mention some realy esential ones
> 
> bellyaches animal and creature retexture mod (reeeeealy good)
> enchanced night skyrim
> ...



Where do you find these? I usually get mine from Nexus, but I don't recognise half these mods


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 21, 2014)

SexLabWerewolves


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 21, 2014)

Phuseos said:


> Where do you find these? I usually get mine from Nexus, but I don't recognise half these mods



yep, i just scramble through the nexus. or just google (for example) "skyrim weapon retexture mod"  and it usualy shows all the good nexus mods on the subject



Fernin said:


> EDIT: Here's a rough list via MM of my current mods and plug ins. It's woefully incomplete thanks to the number of mods not tracked by it as well as hand installed textures, plugins and such, but it gives a rough idea.



*DO NOT USE NEXUS MOD MANAGER!* i can never stress this enough! it deleted ALL of my 60+ mods randomly after an update and destroyed all my quest mod progress. it took me an antire day to re-download them. and then another to install them. i also forgot about more then 10 of my mods because it deleted every trace of them. and before all that it used to randomly download updates i didnt want, hide some of my mods. download them incorrectly. Making them glich the hell out in the tracker and in game.

i strongly suggest going with manual. its more customizable and alot more stable than trusting a piece of shit beta tracker with all your mods.


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 21, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> Well... favorite shout? anybody?


Ice form! most deffinetly! 
its just so funny and at the same time effective and dangerous! it had such a hilarious glich where i ice formed a mod mount and it went flying like a helicopter into the air XD

secound place... probably elemental fury. however i can rarely click fast enough to justify the strikes so its a bit awkward....

also i'm using a shout CD mod which makes the shouts recharge like 75% faster so yeah.... its ALOT more fun that way ;3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 21, 2014)

I should buy Legendary next time it's on sale.  I can live with minimum specs for now.

As for moments, there was a playthrough where I performed the Alchemy exploit to enchant a silver ruby ring with fortify alchemy 5000%, I named it a philosopher's stone. Also made a wooden sword that destroys even legendary dragons which I mainly used to make kill scenes frequent and fortify health, magicka and stamina 30,000 items so all of Nirn was my playground.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 22, 2014)

@Lucius_Felix : Yes, it's exactly what it sounds like. 

@Pantheros : I use it strictly in offline mode, I never DL through it and use it mostly for conveince. I also clone my mod folder before I update or change anything, so it's not something I worry about. As I mentioned in my post, there's a great deal of stuff I've installed manually.

@lupinealchemist : player.advskill x 99999999 is your friend. As are all the other console commands. =0

Favorite shout? Call Ohdaviing and Durnehviir are great, Durnehviir in particular is a fucking awesome beastly pile of undead carnage. Soul Tear is my choice of offensive shouts thanks to its high damage and mook maker potential. Best utility spell is Marked For Death can turn a room full of bad asses into easy prey, highly useful when playing with difficulty mods. Whirlwind Sprint is highly under rated, fantastic for closing into melee range, or dodging as a caster.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 22, 2014)

Fernin said:


> @lupinealchemist : player.advskill x 99999999 is your friend. As are all the other console commands. =0


It's kinda hard to achieve CHIM on an Xbox. Former Aldmer sweetrolls to anybody who know what CHIM is.

@Lucius_Felix:   D:


----------



## Fernin (Jul 22, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> It's kinda hard to achieve CHIM on an Xbox. Former Aldmer sweetrolls to anybody who know what CHIM is.
> 
> @Lucius_Felix:   D:



You make my lore nerd very happy. <3

And yes, yes it is. ;_; Hmmm, if console commands are CHIM, then glitches are kinda like... Exploiting the reality warping ability of Hermaeus Mora? Knowledge of a glitch, a broken part of reality, certainly strikes me as eldritch knowledge. =0


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 22, 2014)

Fernin said:


> @Lucius_Felix : Yes, it's exactly what it sounds like.
> .



I'm not _entirely_ sure what it sounds like, but I'm listening. . . :V


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 22, 2014)

Fernin said:


> You make my lore nerd very happy. <3


  I also know how much of a threat the Thalmor really are.


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 22, 2014)

The Thalmor are a cross between the Gestapo and the Spanish Inquisition.  It baffles me that people think the Dominion are the goodguys and the Stormcloaks are the badguys just because some dark elves live in a slum.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucius_Felix said:


> The Thalmor are a cross between the Gestapo and the Spanish Inquisition.  It baffles me that people think the Dominion are the goodguys and the Stormcloaks are the badguys just because some dark elves live in a slum.


And the fact that their final goals involve destroying the universe which will result in the Mer reverting to gods and the Men reverting to nonexistence. Even Sovengarde and the souls of men will be erased.

The Stormcloaks have poor ethnic policies and if they did win, it would give the Thalmor the pleasure of cleansing Skyrim.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 23, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> I also know how much of a threat the Thalmor really are.



I kinda figured that was common knowledge among the player base.

@:Lucius_Felix : Not sure what the policy on linking NSFW stuff is but..... Well, look here and see, screenies, highly NSFW. http://imgur.com/a/gG11Y#0


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 23, 2014)

I didn't know about the Thalmor's ultimate goals.  But I'm a real "faff about" kind of player.  I've never completed the storyline.

As for the werewolves, well, I can once again say I saw something I hadn't imagined before, so today was a good day.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Jul 23, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> And the fact that their final goals involve destroying the universe which will result in the Mer reverting to gods and the Men reverting to nonexistence. Even Sovengarde and the souls of men will be erased.
> 
> The Stormcloaks have poor ethnic policies and if they did win, it would give the Thalmor the pleasure of cleansing Skyrim.



I never knew the whole universe thing, but a friend of mine once pointed out that the Imperials just basically wanted to keep the Empire unified so they could strike back against the Thalmor later when they could. I mean if the Stormcloaks won you think they'd be willing to throw in with the Empire right away, even against the Thalmor? Not to mention what kind of repercussions there could be for non nords in the area.

Mod wise does anyone play with the eat, drink, sleep and the FrostFall mods?


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 23, 2014)

The eat-drink-sleep sort of mods I never understood.  It seems like adding in an un-needed chore to a game.

It's not like you get to _enjoy_ the food, and it's not like, for example, the Mount and Blade games where you're supplying an army and it's part of the challenge to keep it fed.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Jul 23, 2014)

It's sort of like an extra bit of challenge. like you're fighting your way through a dungeon and half way through you realize you forgot to get enough supplies. So it gets more difficult. It really adds to the role play experience in my opinion. But I do wish it was integrated into the game better, like if your character is a rich bastard who owns land in all the holds he complains about normal food and will only like eating the expensive stuff. Probably not something like that, but along those lines.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 23, 2014)

Fernin said:


> @:Lucius_Felix : Not sure what the policy on linking NSFW stuff is but..... Well, look here and see, screenies, highly NSFW. http://imgur.com/a/gG11Y#0


This is exactly along the lines of what I was expecting. I just don't know if it's worth putting in the game.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 23, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> This is exactly along the lines of what I was expecting. I just don't know if it's worth putting in the game.



It provides a degree of amusement, same as any other mod. Functionally it doesn't really add anything to the game 99.99% of the time, but that 0.01% time. Well....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 23, 2014)

Fernin said:


> It provides a degree of amusement, same as any other mod. Functionally it doesn't really add anything to the game 99.99% of the time, but that 0.01% time. Well....


I suppose getting off once in a while may be fun.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 23, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> I suppose getting off once in a while may be fun.



So I've heard. =0


----------



## Pantheros (Jul 23, 2014)

hmm, so are you guys for the empire or the stormcloaks?

personaly i'm loyal to the stormcloaks. i know they might be racist and sometimes prity blunt, but they're fighting for the freedom of their land. I always like a good rebelion. plus the empire are total assholes that execute and torture people at will and abuse laws.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 23, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> hmm, so are you guys for the empire or the stormcloaks?
> 
> personaly i'm loyal to the stormcloaks. i know they might be racist and sometimes prity blunt, but they're fighting for the freedom of their land. I always like a good rebelion. plus the empire are total assholes that execute and torture people at will and abuse laws.


If they changed their ethnic policies, I'd join them in a heartbeat. It's a shame that the empire is now little more than cattle for the Thalmor.
I'd probably just stick with Season Unending for now.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 23, 2014)

Empire. People needs to understand the politics at work here. It was take the treaty, or be destroyed. And now thanks to Ulfric's survivor guilt/ego clash we have a divided empire, something that was engineered by the Thalmor and will weaken both the Empire and Skyrim. Neither can stand alone against the second inevitable storm once the Thalmor get another war going. 

You think the stormcloaks don't torture and execute people who disagree with their ways? That rampant racism is OK with you? (my character being a Skyrim born khajit this is a particular issue). For all Ulfric's bluster how does he intent to stop hundreds of thousands of elves coming to wipe Skyrim clean when the people of Skyrim are outnumbered 100:1? How about the fact Ulfric's entire rebellion was largely engineered by the Thalmor, and only fueled on by his ego? Even though my cat stands as a born son of Skyrim, he (and I) say fuck Ulfric, fuck the stormcloaks, and fuck their rebellion because it will tear Skyrim apart. Whether it succeeds or fails. The stormcloaks are short sighted fools.


----

Interestingly. The start of the game promotes a very polarizing view on this matter. It makes the empire look outright evil and like collaborators with the Thalmor when that couldn't be further than the truth. But because of how it's presented almost everyone ends up going Stormcloak because they don't have the full story, and for those who don't dig into the in game lore, they never do. It's an interesting example of using player ignorance as a story telling tool, since I too was initially stormcloak until I found out the truth of the situation.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a grim theory that the Dunmer will soon defect to the Dominion due to the struggle against the Argonians. The Daedra were no match for the Argonians even during the Oblivion Crisis. The Dunmer are fighting a losing battle and will eventually act out of desperation.

I have hope that if the Dovahkiin can unite the Blades with the dragons led by Paarthurnax, mankind could fight against the Thalmor invasion.

With each Elder Scrolls chapter, the universe draws closer to obliteration. Only two beacons remain: one resides in the Throat of the World, and the other is the Numiduim which will reappear in the fifth era.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 24, 2014)

The Bosmer were essentially enslaved by the high elves and suffer everything else that goes along with that kind of occupation, so I don't think the Dunmer will be in any hurry to join them. I'm sure they can see the Altmer would have little interest in helping them get Morrowind back. 

I agree on the note of the Dovakiin. It's also worth noting, that as someone with dragon blood, the Dovakiin can light the dragon fires in the Temple of the One and claim place as the Emperor. This could be particularly interesting if the dragon born isn't of men, or mer for that matter. An Argonian or Khajit would provoke alot of debate as emperor, though I expect an Altmer would be outright denied.

From what I understand wasn't the Numiduim destroyed way back? And unless I'm mistaken, Loveletter From the Fifth Era (IF it can be taken as Canon) implies not so much oblivion, but essentially singularity. At least I think, I'm still not sure I've wrapped my head around it correctly.

Whatever the case, I entirely expect a Dragon Break in the next game. Also, don't forget the Nerevarine, last I heard he went to Akavir. I'd very much like to see him come back, if only so I can enjoy yet another nigh deitic cat man getting shit done.

Also! The moons! What the hell is going on with Masser and  Secunda and the colonies up there?(those are the moons for those not familiar with the names). As I understand by 5th era the Khajit are back up there. What about the ship that made it into Aetherius by flying through a star? The Void Navy and the Sunbrids and what have you.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 24, 2014)

When I saw one of the Skyrim mods involve going to Elsweyr and fighting the Thalmor, I had a double-orgasm. I wish it was canon though.

Also, I've come to realize that the pointy-eared pricks think that banning Talos will destroy him and eradicate what's left of Shor/Lorkhan which would erase mankind. Dumbasses.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 24, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> hmm, so are you guys for the empire or the stormcloaks?
> 
> personaly i'm loyal to the stormcloaks. i know they might be racist and sometimes prity blunt, but they're fighting for the freedom of their land. I always like a good rebelion. plus the empire are total assholes that execute and torture people at will and abuse laws.


At first, the empire. Then I decided to join the stormcloaks. I'll go with either or really. I'd probably go with the stormcloaks though, no matter how much I hate Ulfrics shitty attitude. For SKYRIM!!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 25, 2014)

Would it be a violation to post a very NSFW video displaying the sexlab mod?

@Fernin: The Numidium was last activated by the Agent of Daggerfall (the player), causing the colossal dragon break known as The Warp in the West and ending Elder Scrolls II.  According to the Blades' report, the Agent disappeared during the warp. So I wonder if the Agent got warped to the 5th era with Walk-Brass Tower.


----------



## Enix (Feb 28, 2018)

Anyone here have over 5 Daedric Artifacts?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm not allowed to play Skyrim. If I get within 1ft of the game I lose all control of myself and the next thing I know? I've got about 260 mods installed


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2018)

Enix said:


> Anyone here have over 5 Daedric Artifacts?


One of my PS3 characters has almost all of them by now.  I think she was like 1-2 short of the achievement for it.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 1, 2018)

I. Love. Skyrim.

Though I basically can't play it if I can't mod and make Marcurio essential. I NEED that idiot in my life. I LIKE playing with this one that makes it so you can adjust how chatty an NPC is and unlocks some lines for characters like Cicero. Also mods that let me have multiple followers and adopt more kids, AND ones that let me have khajiit babies. Ones that add more NPCs and adds more life...

I also love so many of the khajiit mods...Khajiit Speak is an essential for my gameplay.
Really big on Frostfall, Hunterborn, Wet and Cold, Realistic Needs and Diseases, Better Vampires, Inigo, ConvenientHorses, You Are Not The Dragonborn, Immediate Dragons, Deadly Dragons, Alternate Start, Inconsequential NPCs, SkyUI...SkyUI being actually essential. I seriously can't play anymore with the regular interface. SKSE is needed because of modding. OwO

Basically I love Skyrim and I love what the community has done with it. If I keep thinking I could probably give you a list of 80+ mods. I really like immersive stuff...

~~~

OH and there was this one time I was doing DB (because I'm cliche and awful) and got to the point where you have to kill the one paranoid guy and I messed up or something because he just runs away screaming like I interacted with him, runs into the river, and is slaughtered by mud crabs before I can do anything. I don't remember if I had to force complete that one or what I did, I just wrote it down in the story I was working on and made it a thing that happens all the time forever in every dumb drabble I make of that section.


----------



## Mosie (Mar 19, 2018)

*does a screm* i love skyrim! i;m a huge fan on how they incorporated werewolves into their game since I'm a werewolf nut


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jul 15, 2018)

This particular werewolf approves of your variety of insanity! Ham hock, anyone? 

-2Paw.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

Nope, I don't play Skyrim. I can't rim a sky.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 15, 2018)

Pantheros said:


> armored sabrecat/wolf/deer mount


_Deer Mount._
Ok. _Now_ this game has almost everything I need.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 28, 2018)

I love Skyrim. I haven't been able to play since my laptop got stolen. I only ever used a few mods, and only within the ladt year. But I reccommend  Inigo. Just....just download Inigo.

Now, I know this will likely shock everyone here and I apologize, but I must confess that my main....is an Argonian.


----------

